# SIGMA announces three DC DN prime lenses for the EF-M mount



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 11, 2019)

> SIGMA has decided that the Canon EF-M mount for the EOS M system is worth investing in by announcing that three DC DN prime lenses for the EF-M mount are on the way.
> The first three lenses will be:
> 
> SIGMA 16mm f/1.4 DC DN
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 11, 2019)

About time too!

Seeing as the M series are very good sellers, 3rd party lens manufacturers have been missing out.


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 11, 2019)

i suddenly have a dumb smile on my face )
i've been waiting for this announcement since the first DN lenses


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 11, 2019)

Certainly great news! Though not for Canon, just as they finally released a fast standard prime for the EF-M, Sigma comes and undercuts them with an alternative with (likely) equal IQ but almost half the price!


----------



## M_S (Jul 11, 2019)

the made an announcment for a smal FF camera as well


----------



## LensFungus (Jul 11, 2019)

Good news. Not because I will buy any of these lenses but it will give Canon some pressure to release more lenses, especially Sigma's juicy 56mm 1.4


----------



## AlanF (Jul 11, 2019)

Perhaps Sigma knows more than we here do about the long term future of the M mount. Good news for M owners.


----------



## SouthpawSD (Jul 11, 2019)

Awesome! I'll definitely be getting the 56, and the 16 is super interesting as well.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jul 11, 2019)

Not only RF mount. Looks like they disregard Z mount as well.


----------



## addola (Jul 11, 2019)

The 16mm f/1.4 would be great for vlogging on the M50, and right now the Sony E & M4/3 mount versions are on sale for $399, very sweet deal.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 11, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> About time too!
> 
> Seeing as the M series are very good sellers, 3rd party lens manufacturers have been missing out.


I wonder how many M-system Users have used the Canon EF-M mount adapter to adapt Sigma or Tamron (or others') lenses for use on their M-systems? And more importantly, what that experience is like. 

For example: I hear and read very good things about Sigma's MC-11 Canon EF to Sony adapter and how Sigma and Canon lenses adapt very well for use on the Sony's (perhaps I should caveat this with: at least on the A7 III)...


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 11, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Perhaps Sigma knows more than we here do about the long term future of the M mount. Good news for M owners.



I find it interesting that Sigma's last, I think, 4 lens releases have been able to be "AFMA'd" in Canon cameras with that capability. So all of the Sigma specific lens 'quirk' data can be appended to RAW files and/or adjusted for in camera. Either Sigma Engineers have solved the Canon Enigma or they have made a quiet (non-publicized) agreement with Canon. And perhaps they have a deeper agreement with them: we'll make Prime lenses for your M mount (so you don't have to invest in that) but it will help to continue selling your M mount cameras...


----------



## flip314 (Jul 11, 2019)

I don't use or plan to use the EF-m system, but more competition is always good! So is having more lens choices and more viable systems


----------



## canonical (Jul 11, 2019)

wonder which EF-M lens IDs Sigma will spoof for these lenses to make reverse-engineered AF and lens-mount communications plus dependent functionality on EOS M cameras sort of work. 

But I do hope it helps to finally bring on Canon EF-M prime lenses longer than 32mm and the price for EF-M 32/1.4 down.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Jul 11, 2019)

As an owner of the M5, I'd be looking at the weight of the new Sigma EF-M lenses. I bought my M5 to shed weight hiking. I use it sometimes for video or portraits, but my 5DS and EOS R covers most of the other. But if the new Sigma lenses are hunky like the ART line, even in part, it would defeat the design of the M series. Regardless, this is one extra small sign for a long shelf life of the M series.


----------



## flip314 (Jul 11, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> As an owner of the M5, I'd be looking at the weight of the new Sigma EF-M lenses. I bought my M5 to shed weight hiking. I use it sometimes for video or portraits, but my 5DS and EOS R covers most of the other. But if the new Sigma lenses are hunky like the ART line, even in part, it would defeat the design of the M series.



Normally I roll my eyes at the "rawr mirrorless was supposed to be small!" comments, but in this case I think it's correct. Everything in the M series so far has been about portability and being lightweight, and the ART line doesn't really fit that.


----------



## MiJax (Jul 11, 2019)

I wonder if this has something to do with the rumor of the EF/RF crop cameras being offset to the EF-M line.


----------



## SouthpawSD (Jul 11, 2019)

flip314 said:


> Normally I roll my eyes at the "rawr mirrorless was supposed to be small!" comments, but in this case I think it's correct. Everything in the M series so far has been about portability and being lightweight, and the ART line doesn't really fit that.




Something like the M5 and certainly an M5ii are robust and versatile enough to fit many use cases not just limited to "hiking and travel" ... I see the native ef-M lenses, particularly the 18-150 and 55-200 as ideal for that type of use case. M6 and the 55-200 is a dream for travel and I love it. But, it doesn't exactly break my brain to adapt L glass or Art glass for portraits, etc.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 11, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Certainly great news! Though not for Canon, just as they finally released a fast standard prime for the EF-M, Sigma comes and undercuts them with an alternative with (likely) equal IQ but almost half the price!



If I look at the 30mm DC Art lens: The EF-M 32mm is by far the better lens (see the-digital-pictures.com) and I have my doubts that two additional lenses (9 lenses in 7 groups for the EF-M compatible 30mm Sigma) will do the magic trick and lift it to the IQ of the EF-M 32 with *14* lenses in 8 groups. The EF-M 32 is by far the best lens I have ever used just at f/1.4 .
EDIT: And the max. reprod ratio of 1:4 is - for me - a very strong argument for the Canon lens because it is half way to macro while the Sigma will have presumably the same 1:7 like the Sony version.

But you are right that for lots of us some minor penalty in IQ at half the price is fine: As someone who need wide angle very seldom the 16mm will be a good companion e.g. on my old EOS M (in a triple setup with M50 + EF-M 32, M50 + EF 4 70-200 in a small photo backpack - never change lenses anymore).

EDIT: And if it motivates Canon to do a EF-M 1.4 60 mm and an EF-M 2.0 85 IS both with 1:4 max. reprod. ratio - would help to increase choices!


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 11, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> As an owner of the M5, I'd be looking at the weight of the new Sigma EF-M lenses. I bought my M5 to shed weight hiking.



sigma 56mm for sony weighs 280g, 10g less than the canon 50mm 1.4 alone and the same as the 1.8 stm together with the canon adapter


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 11, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> If I look at the 30mm DC Art lens: The EF-M 32mm is by far the better lens (see the-digital-pictures.com) and I have my doubts that two additional lenses (9 lenses in 7 groups for the EF-M compatible 30mm Sigma) will do the magic trick and lift it to the IQ of the EF-M 32 with *14* lenses in 8 groups. The EF-M 32 is by far the best lens I have ever used just at f/1.4 .
> EDIT: And the max. reprod ratio of 1:4 is - for me - a very strong argument for the Canon lens because it is half way to macro while the Sigma will have presumably the same 1:7 like the Sony version.
> 
> But you are right that for lots of us some minor penalty in IQ at half the price is fine: As someone who need wide angle very seldom the 16mm will be a good companion e.g. on my old EOS M (in a triple setup with M50 + EF-M 32, M50 + EF 4 70-200 in a small photo backpack - never change lenses anymore).
> ...



different lens construction between the 2 sigma 30mm lenses...the DN has 2 aspherical elements and 9 elements in 8 groups...
reviews have been quite good so far for all 1.4 DC DN lenses


----------



## BillB (Jul 11, 2019)

LensFungus said:


> Good news. Not because I will buy any of these lenses but it will give Canon some pressure to release more lenses, especially Sigma's juicy 56mm 1.4


This m


flip314 said:


> Normally I roll my eyes at the "rawr mirrorless was supposed to be small!" comments, but in this case I think it's correct. Everything in the M series so far has been about portability and being lightweight, and the ART line doesn't really fit that.


I don't think these will be like Art lenses.


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 11, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> If I look at the 30mm DC Art lens: The EF-M 32mm is by far the better lens (see the-digital-pictures.com) and I have my doubts that two additional lenses (9 lenses in 7 groups for the EF-M compatible 30mm Sigma) will do the magic trick and lift it to the IQ of the EF-M 32 with *14* lenses in 8 groups. The EF-M 32 is by far the best lens I have ever used just at f/1.4 .



The 30mm/1.4 DC Art lens for DSLRs is a different beast than the 30mm/1.4 DC DN Contemporary which is now coming for EF-M. The latter is much, _much_ sharper right at maximum aperture (the former doesn't really deserve the Art designation). The-Digital-Picture doesn't have data on it because it's not available for Canon as of now, but here's DXOMark's take. The DN does suffer from heavy barrel distortion.


----------



## cerealito (Jul 11, 2019)

Awesome news, especially for the 16mm and the 56mm which have no Canon equivalent (And by equivalent I mean similar focal length, similar aperture and specifically designed for APS-C)

I'm patiently waiting for the eos M5 II to see what it brings to the table (my other option would be a Fujifilm x-t3). This sudden announcement from sigma definitely makes the canon eos-m ecosystem much more appealing.


----------



## scottsworld (Jul 12, 2019)

I don't even know what a _DC DM_ lens means, but it is exciting news. 
(Buying the new M model later in 2019 - I hope!)


----------



## JoFT (Jul 12, 2019)

This are great news, for both, Sigma and Canon.

At the last photokina the Sigma people told me that they had decided to support the "M"-mount never.... 

I guess the 56mm f1.4 will come pretty soon....


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 12, 2019)

scottsworld said:


> I don't even know what a _DC DM_ lens means, but it is exciting news.
> (Buying the new M model later in 2019 - I hope!)



DC = for Digital, Crop sensor
DN = for mirrorless (no idea if the N means anything)


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Jul 12, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Certainly great news! Though not for Canon, just as they finally released a fast standard prime for the EF-M, Sigma comes and undercuts them with an alternative with (likely) equal IQ but almost half the price!


Well they should take it as a kick under the butt, and either do something about their price or step up their game.


----------



## Joules (Jul 12, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> If I look at the 30mm DC Art lens: The EF-M 32mm is by far the better lens (see the-digital-pictures.com) and I have my doubts that two additional lenses (9 lenses in 7 groups for the EF-M compatible 30mm Sigma) will do the magic trick and lift it to the IQ of the EF-M 32 with *14* lenses in 8 groups. The EF-M 32 is by far the best lens I have ever used just at f/1.4 .


You're looking at the wrong lens.

This 30mm 1.4 ist already available for other mirror less systems. It cost 60% of what the Cano 32mm 1.4 costs in Germany and weights 110% of the Canon lens. For a system build like the M that's all about portability and affordability, I can see this as quite fierce competition for Canon. Especially since the reviews seem to indicate excellent performance.

And that 16mm 1.4 ist awesome for astro nightscapes. When I was looking for a wide, fast prime for my 90D, I was really envious of that lens. The closest you could get for DSLR was the Samyang 16mm 2.0 and that's a whole stop slower! I believe that situation hasn't changed.


----------



## Joules (Jul 12, 2019)

canonical said:


> wonder which EF-M lens IDs Sigma will spoof for these lenses to make reverse-engineered AF and lens-mount communications plus dependent functionality on EOS M cameras sort of work.


Are you sure that is still how that works? Because I doubt it.

The new lenses and older Art lenses with the newest firmware seem to communicate honestly with the camera. The info screen shows that pictures are taken with a Sigma lens and it shows the correct model. And you can use in camera corrections now for a lot of them, I think.


----------



## overniven (Jul 12, 2019)

I love my small M5 and more choices is great news. I have the 22, the 28 macro and the 32mm. I’ve really enjoyed them all, but could really use something longer. The kit lens at 55 isn’t great, I’m hoping the 56mm will be a better option.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 12, 2019)

Joules said:


> You're looking at the wrong lens.
> 
> This 30mm 1.4 ist already available for other mirror less systems. It cost 60% of what the Cano 32mm 1.4 costs in Germany and weights 110% of the Canon lens. For a system build like the M that's all about portability and affordability, I can see this as quite fierce competition for Canon. Especially since the reviews seem to indicate excellent performance.



Yes for those who look (must look) at the price. The final %-rating of DPREVIEW sees the sigma as winner but the text underneath the comparison photos finds the Canon better (why ever). My interpretation of both images from EF-M 32 and the current Sigma C series lens is that the Canon is definitly sharper from f/1.4 to f/2.8 and has much more contrast despite of the worse Canon sensor.

While the Sigma is fine for 24 MPix sensors the EF-M 32 will profit from 50 MPix APS-C sensors which IMO will come within the next two years. Not only for photo but for video too: 7680 pixel wide sensor for 4k without crop but with pixel binning. Maybe this is the reason for the optional (not lossless) compressed RAW format to keep file sizes reasonable.

The killer argument *for me* is that the Canon has 1:4 maximum reproduction ratio because I like close ups but I do not like changing lenses to often. In that case the M50 with EF-M 32 is by far my most versatile "one piece" solution.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 12, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> [..] The final %-rating of DPREVIEW sees the sigma as winner but the text underneath the comparison photos finds the Canon better (why ever). [..]



In general you can summarize any dpreview comparison as "non-Canon wins". The exception to that will at least have a "... but Canon has no camera for this lens" style of sour grapes in the article.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 13, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> In general you can summarize any dpreview comparison as "non-Canon wins". The exception to that will at least have a "... but Canon has no camera for this lens" style of sour grapes in the article.



The funny thing is: It motivates me to use my Canon gear as is and i enjoy (1) to take photos with it and (2) the results. So dpreview teaches me again and again that photography is not to discuss about the apparatus itself but think about expression and how to support it by technique.


----------



## Mistral75 (Jul 13, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> As an owner of the M5, I'd be looking at the weight of the new Sigma EF-M lenses. I bought my M5 to shed weight hiking. I use it sometimes for video or portraits, but my 5DS and EOS R covers most of the other. But if the new Sigma lenses are hunky like the ART line, even in part, it would defeat the design of the M series. Regardless, this is one extra small sign for a long shelf life of the M series.


The three DC DN prime lenses which were announced for the EF-M mount the day before yesterday already exist in µ4/3 and Sony E mount.









16mm F1.4 DC DN | Contemporary | Lenses | SIGMA Corporation


Information about the SIGMA lens 16mm F1.4 DC DN




www.sigma-global.com












30mm F1.4 DC DN | Contemporary | Lenses | SIGMA Corporation


Information about the SIGMA lens 30mm F1.4 DC DN




www.sigma-global.com












56mm F1.4 DC DN | Contemporary | Lenses | SIGMA Corporation


Information about the SIGMA lens 56mm F1.4 DC DN




www.sigma-global.com





The 16mm weighs 405g, the 30mm 265g and the 56mm 280g. These figures are for the Sony E mount versions but the Canon EF-M versions shouldn't differ sensibly.


----------



## h4rdw0rk (Jul 13, 2019)

Hmm, thinking to get the 16mm and the 56mm for my M2


----------



## Ricardo_fon (Jul 13, 2019)

Great news. The system deserves better lenses.


----------



## canonical (Jul 13, 2019)

Ricardo_fon said:


> Great news. The system deserves better lenses.


lol. EF-M lenses are absolutely perfect. Small, good to excellent IQ, inexpensive. As should be. Will not buy any of these Sigma lenses.


----------



## Ricardo_fon (Jul 14, 2019)

canonical said:


> lol. EF-M lenses are absolutely perfect. Small, good to excellent IQ, inexpensive. As should be. Will not buy any of these Sigma lenses.


I'm glad you thought that funny. Maybe the lenses are perfect for you, but not everyone. 

While there are good lenses in the lineup, the zooms are slow (which really effects the autofocus). Leaving us with the option of living with it or adapting ef lenses. 

The ef-m lineup is full of gaps that these help fill. There is no native portrait style lens. On the wide end, some things are easier with faster glass... Like glass or actually focusing when it gets a little dark.

I like all my ef-m lenses, but they don't all do the job when I need it. For me these 3 lenses would fill most of my needs (with my ef-m 22... I like that one too much.)


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 14, 2019)

Ricardo_fon said:


> I'm glad you thought that funny. Maybe the lenses are perfect for you, but not everyone.
> 
> While there are good lenses in the lineup, the zooms are slow (which really effects the autofocus). Leaving us with the option of living with it or adapting ef lenses.
> 
> ...


My logic suggests there are good chances for Sigma to (eventually) release an EF-M version of 18-35/1.8 and 50-100/1.8 zooms. instant buy for me: both lenses and Canon M system. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Ricardo_fon (Jul 14, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> My logic suggests there are good chances for Sigma to (eventually) release an EF-M version of 18-35/1.8 and 50-100/1.8 zooms. instant buy for me: both lenses and Canon M system. Sweet dreams.


I think a lot of people would have only those 2 lenses.


----------

